# Non-planted 'scape...



## George Farmer (2 Jan 2008)

A sneak preview of my first ever non-planted tank.  A 60x30x30cm.

I'm going for an Amazon-themed biotope.  Probably a pair of Apistogramma sp.  Pure RO, mega warm and acidic...


----------



## GreenNeedle (2 Jan 2008)

How many tanks do you now have George?

I though you were concentrating on a couple now?

Andy


----------



## Dan Crawford (2 Jan 2008)

looks perfect mate, I love leaf litter and sand. Looking forward to more pics.


----------



## Ed Seeley (2 Jan 2008)

Nice detail photo; don't keep us waiting too long for a full shot!

Which Apisto sp. are you thinking of going for and any other inhabitants, like pencilfish?


----------



## George Farmer (3 Jan 2008)

Andy, I have two planted - 80 and 120cm.  And this that will be my 'biotope' tank for PFK features.

Dan - Thanks mate.

Ed - Thanks mate.  What Apistos would you recommend?  I want something colourful and relatively easy.  Maybe agazzi?

Pencilfish are a neat idea too.  We'll see.


----------



## Tom (3 Jan 2008)

I loved my Apisto viejita when I had them in a leaf litter tank.


----------



## Ed Seeley (3 Jan 2008)

Any would do great.  I think some Wild strain agassizii, maybe the Tefe form would look good, but maybe my choice would be either;
Apistogramma nijsseni, the Panda Dwarf cichlid.  The male's a blueish colour, but the female is bright (almost fluorescent) yellow with dark black brooding patches.  And yet, it doesn't look artifical to me and it's a wild species.  I really loved those when I kept them.
OR
Apistogramma trifasciata.  This is a blueish colour and the males have extended dorsal fins.

To be honest the only ones I'd probably avoid are the artificial line bred varieties of A.cactuoides and A.agassizii as they look a little over-done, if you know what I mean.  Great, gorgeous fish, but maybe not for as natural a scape as this?

For a great supplier of the more unusual ones Peter Lovett has a great range of them at Dwarf Cichlid Aquatics  I've ordered from him before and got some great Apistogramma eremopyge (which would be another great choice too!) and will be getting fish from him again soon.


----------



## johnny70 (3 Jan 2008)

nice looking tank from what we can see!

A pair of Baenschi would look great in the the males have great colour with extended dorsal fin and the females are a great yellow and black when in breeding colour.

I have a pair in my SA tank they look fantastic, will be getting some red ruby pencils when I find some

JOHNNY


----------



## Themuleous (3 Jan 2008)

Interesting idea George


----------



## Fred Dulley (3 Jan 2008)

Oooh, I like the look of this George.
I'm a little confused about the "pure RO", will you be adding minerals to that??


----------



## Maximumbob (3 Jan 2008)

Another excellent source for dwarf cichlids is http://www.dwarf-cichlid.com/ 

I love the indian almond leaves too George.  I've only started using them recently, but am finding them really good!


----------



## Joecoral (9 Feb 2008)

any updates on this, or is this the tank that got turned into the chocolate gourami tank?
how much you go about using pure RO anyway? surely you would need to remineralise it somehow?


----------



## George Farmer (9 Feb 2008)

Yes, this is the CG biotope.

I added a small qty. of old planted tank water to the RO.


----------

